

Learn from Folly source code the new C++11 features - cppdesign
http://www.codergears.com/Blog/?p=431

======
boiler_up800
Awesome. I starred folly a while ago for the purpose of becoming more familiar
with C++11 but I never really got around to exploring the source code. Great
post.

